# Flash bracket for use with 600mm f4L IS II



## Eldar (Apr 9, 2014)

I have been in a couple of situations where I would have liked to have a flash with my 600. I have looked at a variety of alternatives, but it is not easy to decide what the better solution is. So, since there are lots of experienced 600mm shooters on this forum, I´m asking your for advice. Which flash brackets do you have/recommend?

I have RRS L-brackets for my cameras and plates/feet for my lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2014)

I use the RRS B91-QR, which is what they recommend for a large lens like the 600/4. I usually use it with the FA-QREX2 extender for some additional height, and I recently started using the ST-E3-RT to trigger the 600EX-RT, eliminating the coiled cord of the OC-E3. Below is with just the Better Beamer and no flash extender. 

I think this is the best option with the RRS side mount gimbal, but if you use a Wimberley II head, you might consider one of their brackets (the Wimberley F-9). The advantage there is that the F-9 attaches to the gimbal, not the lens foot, meaning you can remove the lens and leave the flash mounted on the tripod/gimbal.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks John,
I´m using the same RRS gimbal sidekick as you do, so I´ll go for the same. Looks good to me.
/Eldar


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't have a pic of the setup with the FA-QREX2, but this shot of one of my macro setups will give you an idea of the amount of extension you get. I find that getting the flash as far as possible from the lens axis helps with steel-eye.


----------

